# BikeYoke Triggy Alpha Lenkerremote



## Dirty Rufus (22. Januar 2021)

Moinsen Forum,

Gedenke mir als Ersatz für den schäbigen RF Remotehebel den BikeYoke Triggy Alpha zuzulegen. Gibbs schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen ??
Empfehlenswert??


----------



## Orakel (9. Februar 2021)

Jiep, Funktioniert etwas leichter wie sein "Vorgänger", großes + du kannst in besser an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen/einstellen.
Fahre die kurze Version.
Genau sogut zu Empfehlen wie die anderen BikeYoke Trigger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (11. Februar 2021)

Sehe ich das richtig das der Zug aussen zur Schraube entlang läuft und am Hebel anliegt ? Könntest du ein Foto machen


----------



## Orakel (12. Februar 2021)

passt es so ?
Zug ist wie man sieht hinter dem Schalthebel


----------



## xMARTINx (12. Februar 2021)

Ah ja okay besten Dank


----------



## Dirty Rufus (24. Februar 2021)

Sooo, 
hab mir den Triggy Alpha ma zugelegt... 
Montage war easy, hab mir auch noch den Bike Yoke I-Spec B Adapter an meinen Saint Griff geklöppelt😁
Baut optisch tief is aber bestens zu bedienen. Und man hat das Gefühl, das der Hebel nich nach 100 Bedienungen Butterweich is. 






find das Teil gut 👍


----------



## Soundnew (2. April 2021)

Kann bitte jemand mal ein Bild von unten machen? Mein Zug hat sich heute unterwegs etwas gelöst und ist bis zur Hülse reingerutscht, hat dann natürlich nicht mehr funktioniert. Ich möchte die Schraube aber auch nicht mit Gewalt festziehen, evtl. habe ich die falsch eingefädelt.....


----------



## Dirty Rufus (15. April 2021)

Etwa so?? 😁 🤘


----------



## xMARTINx (17. April 2021)

Hab den Hebel gestern verbaut, erste verstellbare Stütze bei mir, ist ja mega easy, jetzt muss man Zug nicht mehr auf Spannung in die Stütze hängen durch die Verstellbarkeit am Hebel.


----------



## s37 (14. August 2021)

Hi zusammen, hab gestern festgestellt, dass die Klemmschraube an meinem seit zwei Monaten montierten Alpha-Trigger oberflächlich rostet😞 hat das sonst noch jemand? Das finde ich qualitativ etwas mau...

Ansonsten bin ich ja echt extremst beeindruckt von meiner Revive😄

Falls jemand von BikeYoke mitliest: wie seht ihr das? 

Grüße, Simon

🤔


----------



## Orakel (14. August 2021)

Bei mir sieht die Schraube wie neu aus, nach knapp nem Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (18. August 2021)

s37 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, hab gestern festgestellt, dass die Klemmschraube an meinem seit zwei Monaten montierten Alpha-Trigger oberflächlich rostet😞 hat das sonst noch jemand? Das finde ich qualitativ etwas mau...
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich ja echt extremst beeindruckt von meiner Revive😄
> 
> ...


Bei einer Charge von Schrauben war die Beschichtung teilweise fehlerhaft, wei die Schrauben vor dem Beschichten chemisch nicht sauber gereinigt wurden.
Deshalb rosten manche Schrauben, wenn sie länger im Feuchten stehen oder nicht getrocknet werden.


----------



## s37 (18. August 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Bei einer Charge von Schrauben war die Beschichtung teilweise fehlerhaft, wei die Schrauben vor dem Beschichten chemisch nicht sauber gereinigt wurden.
> Deshalb rosten manche Schrauben, wenn sie länger im Feuchten stehen oder nicht getrocknet werden.


Rad steht immer trocken, außer es wird gefahren... Schickt ihr mir vielleicht unbürokratisch ne neue?


----------



## Sackmann (18. August 2021)

Wenn du uns ne Mail schreibst, gerne.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (18. August 2021)

Me too 😕
Nach 6 Monaten 🤷🏻‍♂️
Is aber nur n büschen Flugrost... 
Geh gleich mal mit nem Öligen Wattestäbchen durch.... 😁


----------



## s37 (23. August 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Wenn du uns ne Mail schreibst, gerne.


Top Service! Danke😄👌


----------



## Stolle (19. Januar 2022)

@ Sackmann

Gerade auf pinkbike gefunden:

BikeYoke Triggy Alpha Long mit DT Swiss Logo
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/dt-swiss-launches-lockout-and-dropper-remote-with-three-levers.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle (19. Januar 2022)

Ebenfalls auf der DT Swiss Homepage 








						L3 Remote Lever | DT Swiss
					





					www.dtswiss.com


----------



## uphillking (19. Januar 2022)

Sieht aus wie ein Aprilscherz.


----------

